# Atwood Lake info...



## SShepard1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

I am new to fishing Atwood Lake this year from a boat, since I recently purchased my first boat. I fished it from shore for a couple years now. I just wasted some basic info on fishing the lake by boat any key spots, techniques, lures, and baits. Im not asking for any ones honey hole or go to bait, but if you'd like to share I wouldn't object haha. Any species of fish also, ill catch anything that swims. Thanks in advance for the information. 

Thanks,
Steve 



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

METHODS OF FISHING AND BEST FISHING SITES
Saugeye can be caught all season long around mid-lake points and drop-offs. Successful anglers primarily use jig and minnow or jig and nightcrawler combinations to take saugeye. Good numbers of bass are caught each spring in the upper reaches of the lake. Bluegills are harvested by both boat and shore anglers each May and June using redworms, wax worms, or maggots. Crappies can be taken on live minnows or small jigs from sunken shoreline brush each spring just as the dogwood trees bloom. Mid-season fishing, especially at night, with shrimp, nightcrawlers, or prepared bait is the best way to catch catfish.


You can download a lake map and on this page there are the gps for the fish attractors placed in the lake.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...AtwoodLakeFishingMap/tabid/19482/Default.aspx


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

I only have fished for bass @ Atwood. Caught a lot on spinnerbaits. Look for riprap w/ docks. There used to be a couple shorelines with a lot of lay downs but they took them out while the water was lowered...


----------



## SShepard1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the information so far 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I love your post as i grew up camping at atwood. My mothers family was raised in delroy. I have so many memories fishing there as a young boy. I've spent time in my boat, and a sail boat and a pontoon, and even a canoe. I have since moved away but I have to say that Atwood will always be my home lake. The largest crappie i have ever caught. The most crappie 
i have ever caught. 
i have many funny stories from the lake. These are the stories that still bring tears, and last a lifetime.....
I will look for my old maps for you
B.


----------



## SShepard1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

Ya the lake is fun and we for camping down there a lot and since I finally bought a boat. Im going to put it down there all season so when ever I get the itch to fish I can just go haha. I still haven't learned the ins and outs of the lake yet been studying a map a lot during the winter. Thanks for the interest in the post.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

SShepard,
grew up on Atwood, it's been a while since they started stocking Saugeye there and as much as i hate to tell you, you missed the "heyday' for thse fish. I can tell you that there was a day when catching a limit of nice eyes was a no-brainer. not so much these days. Assumming you launch at the ramp at the dam, go east out of the ramp, the beach is on the left and worth a look at the end of june and thru summer. (there is a bar about 12" deep with 20' on either side./ left side of beach facing beach from lake) 
If you continue east on the lake it will "dogleg" to the left and then right. before you turn right continue forward and you will be heading towards "cemetary bay", there are "the humps" (sunken islands) on the left that will come up to 4' out of 18'. this is or used to be a mid-may to late June hot-spot. you will see a group of boats in this area.
There are several other areas worth a look, the mouth of the bay of the west marina, the north shore near the dam, and the railroad bed from Dellroy to the dogleg.
As mention before, the saugeye fishing has gone downhill (overfishing, no size limit) but you can catch crappie just about anywhere there is a fallen tree.
Atwood is a heavy recrational lake, so expect some "company".


----------



## sparkman (Dec 18, 2004)

I too fish Atwood on a regular basis. Bass fishing has been good most of the year. Saugeye fishing has declined in the past two years and will probably continue. I know from a reliable source that the saugeye stocking the last two years has been in the 50,000 range versus 250,000. Also the fishing pressure has increased. On the good side of saugeye fishing is that if you get one it is usually a good one. I have seen several 5-6# caught by bass fishermen. There are a lot of crappies but getting any in the 12" range is difficult. Hopefully the 9" size limit will help that. There are a lot of white bass and some good ones and probably the most underfished is the catfish, both channel and shovelheads. I caught a shovelhead in 2011 while bass fishing that must have been in the 25-30# range. It is still swimming. There are lots of bluegills up to 7" and on a rare occasion you can get an 8". Perch are spotty. Weekends are not a good time to fish Atwood unless the weather is bad. There are hundreds of pontoons, jet skis, tubers etc. Also remember that the lake has a 25HP limit. For a peace and quiet trip, try Clendening. A lot of fish and very few fishermen but a 10 HP limit. It is more difficult to fish that some of the other lakes, especially at the dam end. Hope this helps.


----------



## SShepard1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the information on the lake. I heard the saugeye was down from years past, but I hope that the 15" minimum rule will help get the population of good fish up. I knew of a few guys catching saugeye while bass fishing. I was thinking about going to clendening once, but my boat, which is a 17' tri hull isn't the best for loading and unloading with only a 9.9 on it, so sometimes it's a headache. And I'll definitely try that bar by the beach and I heard the sunken island is good for a lot if species. Any good information on trolling for saugeye like what kind of poles and reels, I know that you need to get some shad raps and make them dig bottom from previous post. Thanks again for all the information. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

I also fish there alot & agree with sparkman , but another factor is that the Amish rent the boats down there & they dont throw anything back !! Yes the best time to go is on the weekdays you wont have ALL the other things around .But a word from the wise if you are drifting , jiging or casting FUR the suageyes DONT let any Amish see you catch one if they do you will have company that is a fact !!!! My wife & I were doin one of the above & some of them seen my wife get one & the next pass threw well there was a boat load of they rit where she caught it & they dont move untill it is fished out !!!!


----------



## SShepard1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

That is horrible, my family and I camp there a lot and we see all the amish go out in the boats through out the day. I am onr for keeping a few but not everything I catch. That kind angers me that people do that and get away with it. I don't care who are that is wrong and makes me sick to hear. I believe that we as sportsman need to perverse and protect the wilderness we fish, hunt, or what ever you do outdoors that you are passionate about. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

